# KnuKoncepts battery terminals...found cheaper substitute



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Was surfing Parts Express.com today and came across these battery terminals...
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...tnumber=263-677

They are 1/2 the price of what I paid for the Knu Koncepts terminals that are exactly the same, sans the KK sticker, which are here...http://www.knukonceptz.com/productM...ery Terminals

For anyone looking for nice battery terminals, I woul suggest these. I am using these (or rather the KK ones) and am utilizing the middle block screw terminal for my Big 3 Upgrade with a set screw type ring terminal and 4 ga wire, and the one 4 ga opening for my power feed. Save some money and get the ones from PartsExpress.com


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

links dont work

try right click, properties, then get the WHOLE link (minus the " ... " in the middle of it)

lol


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

batt terminals


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.knukonceptz.com/productMaster.cfm?Category=Battery Terminals

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=263-677

Fixed, thanks...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice find :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

fancy, schmancy terminals, I bought 2 brass terminals at autozone for about $4 each. Best of all, you can hardly see them (looks even better with my new optima battery):


----------

